# Volunteer Plant - Any Idea what it is?



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

This plant just came up on its own. I don't have anything else like it in my collection. It's really cool and quite small. The leaves are 1 cm max in length. Any help with an ID would be great appreciated.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like Begonia foliosa to me.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Thanks. I have no idea where it came from, but it is a really nice little plant.


therizman2 said:


> Looks like Begonia foliosa to me.


----------

